# Contacted via email about a WTB advertisement I made here for an old Kenwood amp.



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

Didn't realize I had put my email addy in the advertisement, back in 2018.

Not necessarily a member here but he is stating to have a set of KAC amps in the following flavours:

KAC 33, 723, 823, 923, 943 and 1023.










I was specifically looking for a 1023 to move a sub in the trunk of my old car. In fact the amps are only just newer than my car by a few years.
My front end will use a 723, 823, and 923 for tweeter/mid/mid bass. Those amps probably need a good reworking due to age.
To put that into perspective, my project car is a 1989 Plymouth Colt Turbo aka Mitsubishi Mirage.

The gentleman named Horacio Lacayo, states that he isn't on FB, but his wife is and he gave me the email addy to contact her.

I got one picture of a KAC 1023 which matches his description of 9/10 cosmetics and such.

Now, what would you do?

Follow the crumbs to the facebook account and see if it rings true?

Should I post up what I find and see if this really is a decent deal if the price is right?

What would you pay for one? I have seen them as low as $100 USD/UK and as high as $400 but they were around $1k new in 1992-94. Yes, they are this old!

These are hard to find and he only found me with as he states, a "wtb kenwood kac1023" google search. I typed that in and there it was!

I know those people exist, but it is the first time meeting one.

I am still waiting on other pictures of the amp from other angles other than birds eye view.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

If you are that concerned, see if he can facetime you to show you the amp.


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

That is a great idea!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

also do a google image search of the pic he sent you...

if zero identical images come up then likely he has the amp in hand a took a real pic of it (as opposed to finding a pic of it on the internet and sending you a copy of that, right??)


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

Good call. I did do a fairly extensive search in that regard. Nothing identical has shown up yet.


----------

